# Fehler bei Midlet installation? "Aktion Abgebrochen&quo



## bröggle (23. Jan 2004)

Also mein Mildet ist fertig... der Lottozahleneditor...

so mit OTA Provsioring getestet: auf localhost:4.../Lottozahlen.html geht es wunderbar.

so mit der KToolbar die Jar -Url geändert und hochgeladen ->so mit OTA online getestet:
dann kommt folgender fehler:



> The application file (.jad) for Lottozahlen.jad does not appear to be the correct type.Contact the application provider für more information.



So dann wollt ichs testen, hab jedoch selbt kein java handy also schickte ich jar/jad einem Freund.

So er kanns entweder in der Nokia PC Suite oder Mobile Media Browser öffnen
->übertragen es per irda und diese sollen das midlet dann installieren
->Aktion abgebrochen



was nun???


----------



## Stefan1200 (26. Jan 2004)

Poste mal bitte den Inhalt der JAD Datei.


----------



## bröggle (26. Jan 2004)

Jad:

```
MIDlet-1: Lottozahlen, Lottozahlen.png, Lottozahlen
MIDlet-Data-Size: 500
MIDlet-Description: Ein einfacher Lottozahlengernerator
MIDlet-Info-URL: [url]www.e-beer.info[/url]
MIDlet-Jar-Size: 1739
MIDlet-Jar-URL: [url]http://peter.huewenet.de/midlet/Lottozahlen.jar[/url]
MIDlet-Name: Lottozahlen
MIDlet-Vendor: Peter Huewe
MIDlet-Version: 1.0
MicroEdition-Configuration: CLDC-1.0
MicroEdition-Profile: MIDP-2.0
```
Ist direkt von der KToolbar erstellt worden.Auch die erstellung durch ein anderes tool oder nach einem Tut hat nichts gebracht....

auch wenn ichs von 
MIDlet-Jar-URL: http://peter.huewenet.de/midlet/Lottozahlen.jar
laden lasse geht es nicht...


auch MIDlet-Jar-URL: Lottozahlen.jar

ändert nix...


----------



## Stefan1200 (26. Jan 2004)

Sollte eigentlich gehen, aber versuche mal folgendes:


```
MIDlet-1: Lottozahlen, , Lottozahlen
MIDlet-Jar-Size: 1739
MIDlet-Jar-URL: [url]http://peter.huewenet.de/midlet/Lottozahlen.jar[/url]
MIDlet-Name: Lottozahlen
MIDlet-Vendor: Peter Huewe
MIDlet-Version: 1.0
```

Das ist ein wenig abgespeckt und bietet nur die nötigste Informationen für das Handy.


----------



## Stefan1200 (26. Jan 2004)

Läuft die Jar Datei denn direkt auf dem Handy, ohne Jad?
(Zum Beispiel über den PC auf das Handy laden)
Oder läuft die Jar Datei schon nicht?


----------



## bröggle (26. Jan 2004)

Also ich weiß leider nicht wies der andere macht
Aber wenn ichs lokal so ausführen lasse mit OTa dann kommt 
-OTA Error Code (38) - The server did not hava a resource with the correct type (code 406) or the JAR downloaded has the wrong media type. [text/plain]

so dann hab ich du url lokal geändert:


-->geht über OTa und lokal

kannst du's mal testen?:
http://peter.huewenet.de/midlet/Lottozahlen.html


EDIT: Aber bei dem Typ gehts ned!
->er kanns aufs Handy laden, aber mehr auch nicht.>Handy führt es nicht aus.

Kann das jemand bitte testen, der ein Java-Handy hat???

Jar+Jad unter:
http://peter.huewenet.de/midlet/bin.zip

Danke!


----------



## Stefan1200 (27. Jan 2004)

bröggle hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann das jemand bitte testen, der ein Java-Handy hat???



Ich habe zwar ein Java fähiges Handy, mir ist Internet mit dem Handy aber zu teuer.
Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand anderes.

Hast du denn schonmal ausprobiert, ob die Jar Datei überhaupt funktioniert, wenn man diese über den PC aufs Handy lädt? Wenn ich daran denke, teste ich es auch nochmal auf meinem Siemens S55. Aber die JAD Datei möge jemand anderes testen.


----------



## bröggle (27. Jan 2004)

wie gesagt ich kanns aufs Handy laden, aber mehr macht er nicht...?"?

Ich hab leider selbst kein java-handy!

Soll ich mal den code posten und du compilierst es dann?Vielleicht liegts ja an den Einstellungen oder so...

Ich verzweifel mit dem Sch... noch...

Und vorallem warum geht es im Emulator?


----------



## Stefan1200 (28. Jan 2004)

Ich schau mir das mal an.
Hmm, könnte jetzt deine Classes auch decompilieren, aber spare mir mal 30 Sekunden arbeit und sende mal bitte an meine Mail Addy ;-).


----------



## bröggle (29. Jan 2004)

ok, is weg 

aber deine hotmail addresse funktioniert nicht, ich habs an die auf deiner HP geschickt.


----------



## Stefan1200 (30. Jan 2004)

bröggle hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aber deine hotmail addresse funktioniert nicht, ich habs an die auf deiner HP geschickt.



Hotmail? Ich habe keine Hotmail E-Mail Adresse, das ist meine MSN Messenger Adresse...;-)
Aber deine Idee mit der Homepage war gut ;-).


----------

